
Google: The end is nigh - prostoalex
http://phantomsoapbox.blogspot.com/2019/01/google-end-is-nigh.html
======
AnimalMuppet
Google's big enough to live as a zombie for years. The end is not nigh.

But in another sense, the end may be nigh. If this kind of insanity spills
over into skewing the search results, well, _that 's_ the end of Google as we
knew it, even if the company survives.

I think that way too many people have become addicted to outrage (on more than
one side). And yes, I really meant "addicted" \- there's an emotional high
that people might become at least psychologically dependent on. If you allow
that to keep going on in your company, it will cause real damage, both to
individuals and to the company.

~~~
Latteland
That article is just a complaint that people in google want to be really
inclusive, ie pointing out that not everyone has a family if they are an
orphan - that's not the most evil thing. It uses words that are meant to
incite people with a particular political persuasion (snowflake).

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Sure, but... was the offense worthy of the outrage? Is every
microtransgression worthy of outrage? And, is a company the right stage for
fighting this? For _publicly_ fighting this? I would say "no" to every one of
these questions, except the third.

"Snowflake" is a loaded term, sure, but the super-easily-offended behavior
does rather fit the common understanding of the term...

